# I can't upload my photos!



## Lady-RuffDiamond (Jun 5, 2021)

I've tried to upload pictures from my phone, but I can't 
Its giving error messages...

Can someone help please?


----------



## faithVA (Jun 6, 2021)

Lady-RuffDiamond said:


> I've tried to upload pictures from my phone, but I can't
> Its giving error messages...
> 
> Can someone help please?


Have you checked the size? They need to be less than 1MB. The smaller the better.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 11, 2021)

I have 2 phones. I've been having trouble uploading pics from my iPhone but not with my Samsung Galaxy.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Jun 11, 2021)

You have to resize the picture. Sometimes I have to crop it in my gallery then resize it here to the smallest possible. I have an iPhone XR.


----------



## TrulyBlessed (Dec 4, 2021)

Test


----------

